# Mercury 4 stroke 9.9 on Alumacraft 1648



## MsTurner79 (Mar 14, 2015)

I just got a new alumacraft 1648 last week and I had already purchased the 9.9 before I bought the boat. The motor idles great and even pushes the boat out great but when i turn the throttle to get going it doesn't get on plane and it even starts to sputter like its not getting enough water to push out or something. Is this something that a stingray jr. would help with or a motor problem. I realize I'm not going to go fast but I thought it should go decent. It was just me in the boat at 250 lbs and no other gear.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 14, 2015)

Sputtering usually means it's starving for gas.

Check your fuel filter first. It may just have some trash in it. Clean it out, or replace it.

Check your connections, fuel line and your bulb. If one is leaking air, replace.

If the motor has not ran in awhile, add some Seafoam to the gas. It will clean out your fuel system.

Start with that. Hope this helps, and I do hope it is something as simple as that.

Good Luck,
Keith
Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 14, 2015)

Matt,

One other thing;
Those Merc 4's like gas. :?


----------



## MsTurner79 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'll check my connections. It has a new tank and line. The fittings might be to loose. 

Thanks


----------



## MsTurner79 (Mar 14, 2015)

Also I noticed that when I went to prime the motor with the bulb a little gas would come out of the connection to the motor. Should that happen?


----------



## Tallpine (Mar 15, 2015)

That shouldn't happen. If gas can get out air can probably get in.


----------



## MsTurner79 (Mar 15, 2015)

This is another thing I looked at. Am I right in thinking the part that is just above the prop that is also the water intake should be level with the boat? This is a 15" short shaft motor and the boats transom is supposed to use a short shaft. It appears to be about 1 1/2" above the bottom of the boat. Also I do have it trimed all the way down. I did check the cap on my gas tank and it wasn't screwed all the way down so that might have been something as well.

Thanks for all the advise I'm pretty new to the outboard thing.


----------



## jy951 (Mar 15, 2015)

You might want to measure your transom. Your motor does not appear to have the correct shaft length.


----------



## MsTurner79 (Mar 15, 2015)

So after looking back at all of my connections I definitely have a bad connection between the quick disconnect and the fitting at the front of the motor. What i'm not sure of is which part is bad the part on the motor or the quick disconnect. The quick disconnect is new.

Edit, I'm pretty sure this is the culprit. The connection at the motor is broken, it seems to be a very fragile part






Thanks


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 17, 2015)

Matt,

We were all new to outboards at one time or another in our lives. We have lived and learned, just like you are doing. :wink: 

See! Air was getting in and you found it. =D> 

They are not all that fragile. But you do want to treat them with kindness. Go to Wal-Mart and get a fitting for a Mercury, the motor end. Just replace it. Eventually, on all motors, they have to be replaced due to wear and tear, weather, etc.... No big deal, just jump in and do it! Take the fuel line loose and go from there. If I were you, I'd check that fuel line too. Replace it if it seems weathered or worn. Not much money at an auto parts store and well worth it. Advise: buy the black fuel line hose, not Merc gray. Gray tends to collect this ethenol gas worse. If you're not sure, take it with you to the auto parts store. They will fix you right up! I'd go ahead and replace it anyway since you're in there. Just my opinion......

Glad you are getting the hang of owning an outboard. An older gentleman once told me, "Toys.....if you're gonna play, you're gonna pay." Maintenance and upkeep is the key.

Keep up the good work! =D> =D> =D> 

Keith
Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 17, 2015)

Tallpine said:


> That shouldn't happen. If gas can get out air can probably get in.



Yeppers! Sure makes 'em sputter and spit, too. Starving for fuel.......


----------



## MsTurner79 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the encouragement! But, no i have a new problem. I got everything hooked up not leaks, then I went to the lake. I turned over for a couple seconds the red light flashed and then it shut off. I tried cranking again and after a little bit it fired up ran for some time and then shut off again. Thats when I saw the gas. The carburetor is leaking awful. I guess I'll be taking it in now.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 22, 2015)

MsTurner79 said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement! But, no i have a new problem. I got everything hooked up not leaks, then I went to the lake. I turned over for a couple seconds the red light flashed and then it shut off. I tried cranking again and after a little bit it fired up ran for some time and then shut off again. Thats when I saw the gas. The carburetor is leaking awful. I guess I'll be taking it in now.



Aww man!  You've come this far and done very well in finding and fixing it. You can do this too! It's not as hard as it sounds.

I'm not familiar with the newer Mercs or I'd tell you exactly what had to be done to take the carb off. It can't be that hard. Sometimes after they have sat, the carb needs to be rebuilt. This ethenol gas will gum them up too. Sounds like you just need new gaskets. It's a matter of taking it apart, soaking it in carb cleaner, replacing the gaskets and putting it back. You can do this in an hour or so.

What is the year and model number? Armed with that info, find the part number (PN) of the carb kit for it. Buy it, replace all the gaskets and diaphragm and put it back on. Need help with finding a kit? Send me the info. I'll find it for you and send you the PN and info. You can either order one in, or buy one at your local Merc dealer. 

Keep in mind, I'm not broke out with $$$, so I've had to learn how to do things myself. Perhaps it may be easier on you to just take it in and have it done. :?: That's your call, not mine. But I will be glad to help you, if I can.

Keith
Tyler, Texas


----------



## MsTurner79 (Apr 4, 2015)

Okay, so I got the carb rebuild kit and did it. I hooked it up to water everything went great. So I put it on the boat and took it to the lake today. As you can see in the video it ran great, it's just under powered for this size boat. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4airTAC0Ahg

Now for the kicker. It ran great on the lake I bring it in to shore and as I'm coming in I push the kill button on the end of the throttle beach it and go get the trailer. When I come back it wouldn't start. I had to use a rope to get it on the trailer. I'll give it a day or so and hook it up to water again to see what's up. Their was no leaking fuel or anything like that. It just wouldn't turn over.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 4, 2015)

After you hit the kill button and it would not start did you try pumping the ball on the fuel line - you might have a tiny bit of vapor lock or a sticky choke even - 

Does your fuel tank have a vent? If not you should leave room for air to get in as fuel is sucked out

Finally, your boat is not really under powered that much - looks like you were up on plane and moving OK


Not gonna be a speed demon with a 9.9 but still will get you there at a nice clip - especially a nice light boat like you have.

I would use the boat for a while with that 9.9 and keep your eyes open for a nice 25 to 35 hp motor - the deals are out there if you have patience 

BTW Johnny Rude made a great motor that is fast, simple to work on and very reliable especially if you want to go 2 stroke


----------



## MsTurner79 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I have a gallon tank that I got from Walmart and it does not have a vent. I'll check that out and see what's up. The boat moved well when. My kids moved from the middle seat to the front. When they were in the middle it wouldn't get on plane. And the prop sounded like it was over spinning.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 7, 2015)

Those tanks from Wally World work just fine. Ease the cap off a bit to release pressure (slowly). If it is a vapor lock, disconnect the fuel line at the motor and pump the bulb a few times. When it pours gas out, hook it back up.

Also, check that kill switch lanyard. That would surely keep it from cranking. If it is worn the least bit, it won't hold the switch out far enough, thus, won't let it start. Been there done that.  In a quick fix, we used a washer added onto the lanyard end to make sure the switch was out far enough to get her cranked. Worked!

The distribution of weight is something you will have to _play_ with a little in your own boat. You'll figure out what works best for your rig.

The prop sounds like it's spinning........is your hub loose? Might consider taking the prop off and having a new hub pressed in. They wear out with time and use. That part is just a part of the maintenance of owning a boat motor, whether outboard or inboard. I'd have that check out pretty quickly, as you can loose your prop in the water if that hub spins free. (been there done that too...   ) Hubs are cheap; props are not.

Keep us posted! Very proud of the work you've done! =D> =D> =D> 

M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## MsTurner79 (Apr 18, 2015)

Went fishing today. Motor did great until the end of the trip. Went to crank it and it wouldn't start. It had started every time before on a single pull. I did notice a puff of smoke come out as pulled the rope. Did it overheat? 

Thanks again, 
Matt


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 18, 2015)

MsTurner79 said:


> Went fishing today. Motor did great until the end of the trip. Went to crank it and it wouldn't start. It had started every time before on a single pull. I did notice a puff of smoke come out as pulled the rope. Did it overheat?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Matt



Matt,

First, check your kill switch.
Check to see if you have trash in your line or bulb. if you pulled and pulled on her, you could have her flooded. That would cause a puff of smoke. See if she will crank tomorrow, after she has cooled down. BEFORE you do, hook up the water hose to ear muffs. Check the water output, if she cranks. No water, kill it, RIGHT NOW. Could be some trash sucked up in the pickup tube. Ice bags and baggies are the worst.
Is that motor fuel injected with an oil reservoir?

Let us know what she does tomorrow.

M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 18, 2015)

I looked back to see if you had posted a year, but did not see one. I think your motor does have a reservoir and, if it is low on oil, it should have a buzzer telling you it's low. She will not crank if she is low on oil. It's a safety thing......so you don't burn her up!

Let us know what you find.


----------



## MsTurner79 (Apr 18, 2015)

It's a 2002. It has a red indicator light that I have seen flash, but not when I was pulling.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 18, 2015)

MsTurner79 said:


> It's a 2002. It has a red indicator light that I have seen flash, but not when I was pulling.


 Ok, let me check on something.......


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 18, 2015)

Matt,

It's a 4 stroke. You should have a dip stick for the crank case. The red light is telling you it's low on oil! Check your oil!
Tell me what you find.

PS: It's not burned up or you would not have been able to turn the flywheel. It would have locked up.


----------



## MsTurner79 (Apr 18, 2015)

I checked and the dipstick had oil on it. It was light colored but it was fully covered.


----------



## MsTurner79 (Apr 19, 2015)

Something else. WOT was not giving me any more power than half open throttle.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 19, 2015)

#-o 

mmm......not sure. Could be a lot of things.

Comments anyone?

That 4 stroke is out of my league on major stuff. 8-[


----------

